# How much would you pay??



## jfwil10 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got a buddy that has a bass tracker that has been sitting in his yard. I've wanted the boat since I was in highschool (now in my mid 20's) to have as a project. I've never inspected it up close but I know the whole inside needs a makeover. It doesn't have a motor but that's the last thing I plan to worry about. I've seen multiple builds on this site and i'm excited to try one of my own. I think I will be able to get it fairly cheap but my question to you is....What would you pay for a boat in this condition??


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks to be a late 80's model. In fully working condition I see them anywhere from $1500 to 3000 on craigslist but that fluctuates due to the condition they are in . Based off the few pictures I would say $500 to 800 in my opinion. Needs new tires, trailer looks like it needs some work. If it has sat uncovered probably has some rotten wood that will need to be replaced. You'll need a motor as you said. Check the hull thoroughly for cracks and stuff. The more I think about it I would say more towards $500. But I can't really tell based off the pictures. Just pay a price that you feel is fair


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for your input! I'm at $300 right now. As long as there aren't any cracks I believe I will be able to get that back out of it.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Where I'm at in Ohio, that boat would sell for 2k right now. I spent 350 on a 12ft semi v that was beat to hell and back, with a homemade utility trailer. It works, and at 350 I can't complain.

If you could get that for 300, I say don't hesitate to buy it. At the very least if it floats I think you would triple your investment just for the mod v hull.


----------



## Capt1972 (Feb 20, 2015)

I paid $900 for mine and it need a complete resto.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 20, 2015)

derekdiruz1 said:


> Where I'm at in Ohio, that boat would sell for 2k right now. I spent 350 on a 12ft semi v that was beat to hell and back, with a homemade utility trailer. It works, and at 350 I can't complain.
> 
> If you could get that for 300, I say don't hesitate to buy it. At the very least if it floats I think you would triple your investment just for the mod v hull.




Man! That makes me happy! Too bad I'm in GA..


----------



## KMixson (Feb 20, 2015)

$300.00 sounds like a good starting price. Before reading your starting price I was thinking $500.00.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 20, 2015)

look at it from the structural side: it's *A L U M I N U M*
It will last you for years and years until it is time for another make over !!!!
A lot of boats outlive many trailers and motors. The boat just keeps on going and going and going and goingggggg.
If it were fiberglass, I would suggest you pass on it.
boat & trailer LESS than $500 - JUMP ON IT.
If you can score just the boat alone (with papers) for 250-$300 would be good.
then you can build it like you want it, then, look for a good trailer and motor after you get it done.


:WELCOME:


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll give you $50 for the windshield !


----------



## Y_J (Feb 21, 2015)

jfwil10 said:


> derekdiruz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where I'm at in Ohio, that boat would sell for 2k right now. I spent 350 on a 12ft semi v that was beat to hell and back, with a homemade utility trailer. It works, and at 350 I can't complain.
> ...


 :shock: If you decided you don't want it, let me know. I'll come get it. (joke, I'm getting close to needing a new project)
BTW, I didn't notice you mentioning the size of the boat. Do you know?


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not sure of the size... It's a pro 17. And I'm getting either today or early tomorrow. Can't wait to tear it apart and get started!!


----------



## Y_J (Feb 21, 2015)

Sure hope you got the good deal. From the photo, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say possibly 17 ft. What a hell of a bargain.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 22, 2015)

He is bringing it to me today! I will keep this thread updated with the restoration.


----------



## Y_J (Feb 22, 2015)

Right on... From what I can see in the photo's that hull appears to be in pretty good shape. This gonna be fun watching the progress on your mod..
Man, wish I could find a deal like this.. Awesome.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 22, 2015)

250. Ready to get started. What do Yall think? Battery and wiring first?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 22, 2015)

First thing would be to find out the condition of the transom and any other wood on the boat.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 22, 2015)

great price ! congrats man


----------



## satx78247 (Feb 22, 2015)

jfwil10,

What HP rating is the Bass Tracker? = IF it will handle it, a LOOPER 70HP by Johnson/Evinrude would be "tough to beat". = Those old 3-bangers are cheap to buy, easy to maintain/repair & the parts are available at NAPA Stores (under the SIERRA label.). =====> Here in metropolitan San Antonio, craigslist recently had a running but "a little doggy looking" 70HP Johnny for sale for the princely sum of 200.oo

SUPER BUY on the boat/trailer, imVho.

just my OPINION, satx


----------



## KMixson (Feb 23, 2015)

First thing I would do is strip it down to bare minimum to find out what you have to work with. Then go from there.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I'm going to see what all I need to do with the wiring first. Anybody out there got a wiring diagram for an 88 pro17?


----------



## screamensemen (Feb 23, 2015)

I would strip the whole boat down and then decide what you are going to use it for. That way be able to customize it how you want. You then can add like courtesy lights or lights in the hatches multiple live wells lights in the live wells ect ect ect. btw you got a good deal on the boat. Make sure you look at the transom to see if wood needs to get replaced. On my old 77 duracraft i had the whole back transom cut out and a new thicker piece of aluminum welded back so i didn't have to worry about wood routing out. You can look at my build to see what it looks like.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I want to avoid alot of the wiring by just removing the console and run a flat bottom in the middle. Keep the front and back decks. Recarpet... mount my radio somewhere and throw a 15-20 hp tiller on the back...Turn it into a big jon boat.


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well went out and got a battery today only to find out that the trolling motor is trash. Ripped out most of the wiring and took out the consol. Going to clean it up some more and put some new flooring in the middle.


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2015)

Great buy! I just got one pretty much identical to yours, but it's a 1990:






I guess you could make it a big tiller boat, but these boats are made to go faster, with strakes and all, so a 15 HP isn't going to push it like it would a regular jon boat. But it WILL get you out there, and you WILL have a great time with it, either way.

But it really depends on whether or not you enjoy speed. If you do, you may look back and wish you had just found a motor for it.

Think it out carefully before you rip out or cut up too much. I've done a number of projects, and very often guys tear a boat up, then regret what they did before thinking it over. Then I get it for next to nothing, but have a lot more work ahead of me than I would have otherwise.

Another thing to consider, is if you pull out the controls, and turn it into a jon boat, you will greatly reduce the value of it on resale. So if you think you are going to keep it for many years, do whatever. But if you think you will use it for a couple of years, and then upgrade, you may want to keep resale values in mind.

Either way, I hope it goes great! I'll be posting my project pics at the same time, so I'll be checking yours regularly.

-Tony


----------



## satx78247 (Feb 28, 2015)

thill,

AGREED 100%.

yours, satx


----------



## ccarver (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice buy!


----------



## screamensemen (Mar 3, 2015)

My new tracker grizzly was supposed to be a tiller and it’s also an 18ft. I looked online and found and aftermarket side console that I could bolt up and I love that. My old 16ft was a tiller and it was kind of a pain to drive. You had to straddle the back seat so you weren't twisted weird. I’m running a 50hp on my current boat and I get up to about 40 with it and maybe a little faster if it’s calm out. Idk if the smaller motors you’re talking about will get you and the boat out the hole and on a plan. Don’t skimp on the motor otherwise you’ll probably regret it.


----------



## jfwil10 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah I maybe 25-40 hp tiller outboard.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got a 50hp outboard [strike]Johnson[/strike] _Evinrude_ electric shift with all the controls, steering & 6 gal portable gas tank in excellent condition with a brand new impeller I'm going to be listing for $500 come spring - I had it running beautifully in a tank but I haven't found a 16' or 17' welded hull on the cheap to put it on so the more I look the more likely I am to just stick with my 14'...


----------



## Y_J (Mar 3, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> I've got a 50hp outboard Johnson electric shift with all the controls, steering & 6 gal portable gas tank in excellent condition with a brand new impeller I'm going to be listing for $500 come spring - I had it running beautifully in a tank but I haven't found a 16' or 17' welded hull on the cheap to put it on so the more I look the more likely I am to just stick with my 14'...


Please let me know when you do. I just may be pretty interested. Thanks
BTW, NOT for my current project but for my next.


----------



## jfwil10 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got it traded. I was ready for something to put it the water. This boat is WIDE and very stable.


----------

